# My Dawes turned Path/Road/Racer/Scorcher



## Muttley (Oct 12, 2008)

My winter project is complete. This is my version of a Path/Road/Racer/Scorcher. 
This bike started life as a '73 Dawes Galaxy that I got from a bike co-op. It was outside waiting to be fixed up, so I did. I fixed it up and tried to sale it for a year but I didn't get much interest except for flippers wanting me to give it away. Well this fall I decided to make it into a path/road.
Here it is before I started.








I took everything off but the cranks. The decals were shot so what was left was removed. I thought about making it a fixed gear but thought about my old knees. Instead I went with a Sturmey/ Archer S2C kickback hub with a coaster brake. I wanted to keep the handlebars clean, no brake levers or 3 speed shifter. Next were the bars. When Soma came out with the "new" Lauterwasser bars I knew it was time to make my path/road bike, so I ordered them. Since I had to order the hub I knew I would have to get the wheels built. I have always wanted to learn how to build wheels so here was my chance. I got Rodger Munson's book on wheel building and went for it. I built them on 27in rims and am quite happy how they turned out. Anyone want to try building their wheels I highly recommend Munson's book. Very easy to follow directions.
I finished up the build with some solid cork grips from Riv Bike, and some rubber block pedals from an old J.C. Higgins kids bike from the 60's. If I ever needed to I could fight off a bear with those pedals. They weigh a ton.
Well here are the pics of the finished product.

































Anyway there she is. It was a lot fun to build and a blast to ride.

Mutt

P.S. Holy huge pics Batman! Sorry, not sure why they are so big.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Very Nice Restore Job*

I have a Batavus from what looks like the same era, at least the same crankset and calipers. What year do you think the Dawes is?

Will you ride this bike often? Trying to figure out how to best build my Batavus and need some ideas.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Now that is retro! Cool.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Two thumbs up.... I love it.......outstanding


----------



## Muttley (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Dave, I'll have it out for the Night Riders ride this Sunday if you're going to be out.

Mutt


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Muttley said:


> Thanks Dave, I'll have it out for the Night Riders ride this Sunday if you're going to be out.
> 
> Mutt



excellent.....


----------



## ScottInCincinnati (Feb 20, 2004)

Agree with the others, very well done! Excellent choice of components, even the token fenders.


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

Very nice, I am inspired to make my old Raleigh Grand Prix into one of these bikes. How are you liking the rear hub? It changes gears when you kick back?

Where did you find those fenders?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

That is hawt. Nice job. (Also good job on taking pics before those tires get dirty.)


----------



## Muttley (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks guys, I've got about 40 or 50 miles on it now and it's a blast to ride. I really like the S/A 2 spd hub. Yes it does a short little back peddle to change gears. This also has a coaster brake on it so it is a fine line between changing gears and braking. It takes a little getting use to but is really fun on the right kind of bike once you get the hang of it. I wanted a clean look on the bars so that's why I went with the coaster brake. This is going to be my social rides and pub crawler bike and I think it will do a good job of pulling this off.

Mutt


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice. I dig those short little fenders.


----------



## darrch (Mar 5, 2012)

Really nice setup vs orig. Now what to do with my 1970 Dawes Galaxy!


----------

